# ملخص بين العمليات الخمس والمجالات المعرفية التسع



## محمد براك العتيبي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،
يسعدني تقديم ملخص مهم لمن اراد دراسة pmp ودخول امتحانها 
وهي عبارة عن شرح مبسط بين العمليات الخمس في ادارة المشاريع وبين المجالات المعرفية التسع . الملخص بالمرفق . ولا تنسونا من خالص الدعاء.


----------



## HHM (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## Jordan079 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## واثق الخطوه (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## بن دحمان (1 أكتوبر 2010)

Thanks


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بورك فيك


----------



## ابوأبي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abdullsh (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## impire (13 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد المتولى عبد (14 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## gabysf (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hhmdan (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmad Alzahrani (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ,,, ملخص جميل .. وتنسيق جيد .. 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م_هبه (18 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وأثقل هذا العلم النافع فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس المجتهد (21 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## سعيد الحمدان (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## م الفا (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (20 فبراير 2012)

رائع


----------



## بشير السعدي (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (22 سبتمبر 2012)

فعلا واحد مذاكر كويس جودددددددددددددددددد مان


----------



## حمزه سعد (25 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله لك وبارك فيك


----------



## deghidy (26 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------

